
Gene therapy for rare retinal disorder to cost $425,000 per eye - wslh
http://edition.cnn.com/2018/01/03/health/luxturna-price-blindness-drug-bn/index.html
======
drallison
Is this value pricing? Or is it tied to the drug's production cost? Or is it
an attempt to recover research costs? Is it driven by the fact that condition
is rare? Before one can evaluate their pricing decision, there needs to be lot
more information about the basis.

~~~
wslh
That is true but assuming is about greed, I wonder if cutting the price by 1/8
could increase the sales more than 8x around the world.

